

Hackers Claim Massive Apple IDs Leak Is Proof Of FBI Spying - dacoolone
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/09/04/antisec-hackers-leak-1000001-apple-device-ids-allegedly-obtained-fbi-breach/

======
Yaa101
No, it's the proof that ALL the bigger American companies are forced to
cooperate with the authorities, sometime by carot and sometimes by stick. This
is also valid for ALL bigger companies in ALL countries of the world. Besides,
why are you complaining that the F.B.I. does what it is made for, to spy on
all local and remote suspects, whether they are criminals or political
oposition.

